# Knitted slipper pattern which looks like sneakers or gym shoes for adults



## denvervet

I have searched the internet high and low for slipper patterns which look like sneakers for adults, I can only find crochet patterns. I don't crochet. I would like to make my son and my 9 and 13 year old grandsons them for Christmas, I think they will get a good laugh out of them and use them. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## patchz

are these what you are after. they are cocheted


----------



## sweetsue

These aren't as nice but they are knitted:
http://www.sarah.chrischips.com/?p=2287
and another
http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=120442.40
pictured here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/converse-shoes

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tutorial---how-to-knit-a-shoe

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grown-up-chucks-hi-top-sneaker-booties

and finally (probably the best is last!)
http://blog.makezine.com/craft/flashback_knit_converse_high-t/


----------



## kacey64

This is the pattern for the ones that are pictured above, I think.

http://www.simplicity.com/t-free-crochet-project-High-Top-Sneaker-Slippers.aspx


----------



## virginia42

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sneaker-slippers


----------



## denvervet

Thank you so much for all the links will look at each one this morning. The picture is exactly what I was looking for. Wow! Thanks again.


----------



## denvervet

The ravelry pattern is the best. I don't want to use old sneakers for bottoms since I don' have any. I will have to order from Ravelry. Do you know how long their patterns take to come in the mail? Should I just download them and print them out?


----------



## hennie

denvervet said:


> The ravelry pattern is the best. I don't want to use old sneakers for bottoms since I don' have any. I will have to order from Ravelry. Do you know how long their patterns take to come in the mail? Should I just download them and print them out?


Once you've paid the pattern link is sent to your inbox and a copy of the pattern is placed automatically in your Ravelry library. xx


----------



## foxibren

where is this pattern and is it free to download..thankyou


----------



## denvervet

foxibren said:


> where is this pattern and is it free to download..thankyou


The pattern was listed a while back on user submitted patterns. But if you cant find it please send me a private message with your email and the size you would like to make. Thanks


----------



## Peachesonregalia

Is this the grown up Chuck's hi top booties? if it is I would love to have it if you are willing to share.


----------



## denvervet

Ok, sorry i didn't reply sooner. This is the story...I have them hand written, someone made them into word docs, I posted them quite a while back on the same page that the sneaker slippers appear, they are called "adult joggers". I have lost the word doc due to a dead laptop, I have written the person who made them into word docs to see if she still has them and will post them again. there are patterns from babies to size 13 mens.


----------



## patchz

patchz said:


> are these what you are after. they are cocheted


This pattern is in Patons Nick-Nacks book which is full of things for fetes.

I have this book if you are still after the pattern.
pic below


----------



## patchz

patchz said:


> This pattern is in Patons Nick-Nacks book which is full of things for fetes.
> 
> I have this book if you are still after the pattern.


----------



## craftycrocheter

This is exactly what I have been looking for, can I get a copy, I will pay for it


----------



## Peachesonregalia

I can't crochet which is why I wanted the knitting pattern.


----------



## Peachesonregalia

Thanks. I'm new to this site and I'm just learning how to get around.


----------



## Eryka12

Patchz, If you still have the pattern and are willing to share I would LOVE a copy. A friend of mine asked if I could make something similar for when she's sitting at the hospital with her son.


----------



## schristo

Did anyone ever find this pattern? I have searched but cannot locate ti. I cant find it when searching "Patons Nick-Nacks books" can someone guide me to the correct place?


----------



## patchz

schristo said:


> Did anyone ever find this pattern? I have searched but cannot locate ti. I cant find it when searching "Patons Nick-Nacks books" can someone guide me to the correct place?


http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/sis.html?_nkw=PATONS+PATTERNS++NICK+NACKS+++BAZAAR+TIME++KNIT%2CCROCHET

This book is an Australia Patons pattern book.

The link above is the book for sale on ebay Australia


----------



## leftieforlife

Hi, Denvervet.
Would you send me a copy of your Adult Joggers pattern when you get a chance? I'm at [email protected]
Thanks,
Dani


----------



## lizziebelle68

Patcht I love these slippers. Is there a chance you can send me the pattern...


----------



## lizziebelle68

my email is [email protected] I would love the pattern also..Thanks...


----------



## patchz

lizziebelle68 said:


> Patcht I love these slippers. Is there a chance you can send me the pattern...


For all those who were after this pattern.

Hoping I haven't done anything wrong in posting the pattern but my computer is playing up with my email.


----------



## dittzy

oops my error I meant to say the slippers look like Vans not Keds...


----------



## Georgean

Yes can i have the patetn


----------



## dittzy

Hi Can you please tell me where I may get the pattern. Is it very involved or pretty easy to do?


----------



## Caroljean77

I would love to have this pattern too it is the best I've seen


----------



## mereze

Hi there
I was wondering if you still have a copy of the sneaker slippers available?
I have been searching in all our libraries but can't find one. I live in SA and would like a pair.


----------

